# Flush King on a 21RS?



## Wifage (May 4, 2004)

Hello everyone!
We have a 21RS on the way--should be here any day now, or so says the dealer. We are considering a "Flush King" for the unit, as I've seen so many positive comments about them. Our dealer does not carry them and says he's never heard of them. They are willing to install it for us, but cautioned us to make sure that it would fit on our unit before buying one from Camping World or other such place. So, anyone out there have a 21RS with a Flush King on it? Does it fit OK? Any advice on installing it? Is it necessary to ask the dealer to install it, or is this something that is easily done by someone who is not, um, particularly handy? We aren't, but we can do basic things if the instructions are good.







And we're willing to learn as we go.

Also, where's the best place to order one of these? I'd like to order it now, so it can be installed before we start using the camper. I want to make it as easy as possible for my husband to clean out the tanks....









We've been searching these forums, and have found some excellent information. Thank you all very much!

Cj
Husband, 2 kidlets
2002 Suburban 1500 4WD--our new-to-us TV!
and plenty of enthusiasm!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

CJ welcome to the Outbackers.

As for the flush king, its not something the dealer needs to install or something you leave on. We store ours en route and just use it when we flush the tanks. The mounting system allows it to turn on just like you would connect a waste water hose, then you connect the hose to it. Camping World sells them for around $35.


----------



## Wifage (May 4, 2004)

Wow, that was fast!! Thank you!


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Wifage,

Like Y-Guy mentioned, no mounting is required, just put it in-between your dump port and the usual sewer line. I definitely recommend it though. I don't have a 21RS, but I've got a 28RSS, and didn't use any method for dumping besides dump, fill a bit with the toilet running, then dump again for flushing. After 3 trips we started to notice a bit of a smell. Not excessive, but enough to notice. So I went out and purchased the Flush King from campingworld and did some "flushing" on our 4th trip. I was really surprised by how much... er... "material" I flushed out. After that, the smell problem went away. I figure I wasn't actually getting some of the solids out of the tank with the usual "run the toilet for a little while" method. The downsides to these trailers is that there is no window in the bathroom for us to put a hose through a do a thorough flushing through the toilet (like my folks used to do with our motorhomes when they dumped). So I definitely recommend the Flush King.

The dealer might have figured that some install was required if he was confusing the Flush King with the Quickie Flush. That one you have to physically mount a sprayer on the inside of the tank that you connect a hose to and use, so it requires some drilling and mounting work:

http://www.motorhomereviewonline.com/tired...nksensors.shtml

I don't have any firsthand knowledge of that one, but I'll bet it works well... Maybe even better than the Flush King, since you get the scrubbing action right inside the tank where you want it (rather than back up the drain pipes with the Flush King).

Chet.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use one also and it does a good job. Definitely recommend one. Got mine at camping world.

I also recently bought a kit to use with my spray wand that has a 6 foot hose and an adapter that lets me hook the hose to the faucet in the bath. Now I can flush out the black tank that way using hot water if I want. It's a lot easier than dragging a hose thru the trailer.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mike where did you get that kit? I never bought a stick since I didn't want to drag a hose around and inside the camper. I picked up that Johnny Chock to hold the toilet open, it was designed for the wand users, but it was helpful in topping off the tank for a good flush too.

I have gotten in the habit of tossing in a good number of ice cubes along with 3 or so gallons of water in the black water tanks when I go anywhere. It really seems to help knock things loose too. Really seemed to help on my Kiwi in keeping the tanks clean too.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

action 
Cj,
Welcome!!! Flush King works for us, too. Couldn't be easier. A box of those disposable latex gloves is a "must have" as far as I'm concerned too. And while you're at it, you may want to pick up an extra length of sewer hose. Sometimes the hook-up is just a little too far away for the standard hose.









Happy camping

Gary


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Steve,

Got it at the dealer. I think it was 8.99, came with a 6 foot section of clear hose with fittings on both ends and a universal fitting for the sink. You could probably make one, but for 8.99 it wasn't worth the effort. Camping world may have it ,I haven't checked.

Mike


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

CJ -

We use the flush king and have had good results. easy to hook up and gives a clear view of what is being emptied. I agreed with using the latex gloves. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks Mike I have a store credit from our dealer so I may swing by and see if they have one. That's a fair price for it too.

Gary - GREAT comment about the hose I forgot that I keep a 25' hose that I don't' use for drinking water. Never want to mix those hoses








and the gloves are great for a lot of things around the trailer. I use them when I put my hitch on so I don't get the grease all over my hands.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We learned about the ice cube trick on one of our trips. A fellow camper said "Right before you leave, to throw in some ice cubes with a couple gallons of water." Then on your way out to the dump station, it will knock loose anything stuck to the sides. So far it's worked great for us.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Great tips everyone. I use gloves also. Still waiting on Y-Guys check, so I can do all these mods!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well as you can see by this sketched flow chart the *check is in the mail.*


----------



## Wifage (May 4, 2004)

sunny Wow! Thanks for all the information. We've got plenty to think about--for sure, there will be a box of latex gloves in the camper. I'm sure I'll be back with more questions after the camper gets here. The dealer says any day now!

CJ
21RS on the way, husband and two kids
Suburban 1500, new-to-us TV
Plenty of Enthusiasm!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y....
I printed the flow chart, but the bank wouldn't cash it!


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

I too use a Flush King. Best $35 I ever spent.


----------

